# Best path?



## slopmaster (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Right now, I'm kind of torn between 2 potential options. Simply put, the 1st option would be to try and get a SEAL Challenge Contract and then continue on with the rest of the process. The 2nd option would involve getting an 11X Option 40 Contract (or 18X).

Now, this maybe a stupid assumption but I feel as if I'd have a better shot at making it through BUD/S than I would say RASP or SFAS because of my competitive swimming background. However, if I were to wash out of BUD/S, I don't believe that I would have the same opportunities presented to me compared to if I were to wash out of one of the Army's SOF selection courses (assuming that I'd have high ASVAB/APFT scores). For example, I'd much rather be infantry in the big Army than I would a nuke or mechanic on a CVN in the Navy. Now, I get that whole mentality of "if you're already thinking about quitting you've already quit" but considering that I have no experience with the military and the fact that there have been some extremely motivated individuals that sometimes didn't make the cut for events that were out of their own control, I want to consider all of the possible scenarios before I enlist. Another benefit about joining the Army rather than the Navy is that I wouldn't need to get PRK which would avoid potential complications at MEPs. I'm kind of lost, I want to be a SEAL and I believe that BUD/S for me personally would be easier than RASP/SFAS (still extremely extremely hard I understand, harder than anything I've ever done) but I also feel as if the Army overall is the safer choice that will offer me with more opportunities. Thank you. I'd appreciate any input greatly. 

Best Regards, SM


----------



## slopmaster (Nov 20, 2017)

To clarify, when I said "easier", I meant "better chance of passing". Sorry for the poor choice of words.


----------



## AWP (Nov 20, 2017)

slopmaster said:


> To clarify, when I said "easier", I meant "better chance of passing". Sorry for the poor choice of words.



It is still a poor choice of words because you don't know what you don't know. You think your odds are better based upon your swimming abilities? A lot of dudes are "haze grey and underway" because they thought the same thing. Which leads me to....

..."you pays your money and you takes your chances." You have to roll the dice on this one and make the most of your decisions. We can't make those for you. Give you pros and cons, tell you what we'd do, but at the end of the day, it is all on you. 

What's more important to you? Passing or failing? If the latter, what would you rather do? If the former, is that your preferred job? You go to MEPS, the doctor finds something and you can't go to BUD/S...now what?

Good luck.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 20, 2017)

T


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 20, 2017)

Why no mention of recon? It seems like you enjoy swimming but your back up plan is infantry. Recon bubbas get a lot of the same training as a SEAL. Yes, they don't have shinny badges or pretty berets, but they are well trained and tremendous battalion assets.


----------



## slopmaster (Nov 21, 2017)

AWP said:


> It is still a poor choice of words because you don't know what you don't know. You think your odds are better based upon your swimming abilities? A lot of dudes are "haze grey and underway" because they thought the same thing. Which leads me to....
> 
> ..."you pays your money and you takes your chances." You have to roll the dice on this one and make the most of your decisions. We can't make those for you. Give you pros and cons, tell you what we'd do, but at the end of the day, it is all on you.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the response sir. I understand the point you're making entirely. This is my decision in the end and I alone have to figure out the best possible choice because it's on me, just like it will be in the military.


----------



## slopmaster (Nov 21, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That sinks your nursing idea too.
> 
> If you want to enter a profession that you have a good chance of making it, stick with the BSN. Finish that up and you can enter any service as an officer, probably with a bonus too. Like @AWP points out, "you pays your money and you takes your chances".



Thank you for the response. My idea involved getting my BSN after the military. Working towards an associates degree is really just something to keep me busy while I physically prepare for a selection course. I also don't want to be an officer, I was on the path of getting an NROTC scholarship and am in the Naval Science class here at my university but I decided that being an officer isn't for me and that I'd rather be enlisted (which is part of the reason that I'm transferring because I can't afford college without an ROTC scholarship).


----------



## slopmaster (Nov 21, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Why no mention of recon? It seems like you enjoy swimming but your back up plan is infantry. Recon bubbas get a lot of the same training as a SEAL. Yes, they don't have shinny badges or pretty berets, but they are well trained and tremendous battalion assets.



Thank you for the response. I have thought about Navy SARC as a backup. I'll definitely look more into Recon and the Marines. I have heard somewhere however, that Recon is underfunded and isn't the same as it was because of MARSOC coming along?


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 21, 2017)

I have no clue about funding for those units. What I do know is operating under a CRA for a decade will greatly diminish our militaries capabilities to fund themselves.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 24, 2017)

I am in no way recruiting here cause I have no idea who you are or what your goals are- but have you looked at Pararescue or Combat Rescue Officer? Your skills/likes/background seem to align pretty well with our archtypical applicant.


----------



## slopmaster (Nov 26, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I am in no way recruiting here cause I have no idea who you are or what your goals are- but have you looked at Pararescue or Combat Rescue Officer? Your skills/likes/background seem to align pretty well with our archtypical applicant.



Thank you for the response. Yes, the PJ's focus on medicine and the emphasis on training in the pool does appeal to me. However, with CSAR being the main focus makes the job less appealing to me personally. I feel as if my heart would need to be fully committed to the PJ mission for me to have a chance at passing selection because I believe its one of the hardest jobs out of all SOF groups.


----------



## slopmaster (Nov 26, 2017)

I have a lot to think about... As of now, I'll just focus on getting into shape. The rest will come later.


----------



## supercoz (Jan 3, 2018)

Former Navy here, if you wash out of BUD/s there's a really good chance you wouldn't even be offered nuke or something like that even with your ASVAB score. Most of the time it's straight to the fleet, undes seaman chipping paint and hating life. Dont know how Army does it but I believe you would end up infantry (not my area so I'll stay in my lane). But if been on the big grey floaty thingys and if you got SOF on your heart it's a bad place to be.


----------



## CDG (Jan 3, 2018)

supercoz said:


> Former Navy here, if you wash out of BUD/s there's a really good chance you wouldn't even be offered nuke or something like that even with your ASVAB score. Most of the time it's straight to the fleet, undes seaman chipping paint and hating life. Dont know how Army does it but I believe you would end up infantry (not my area so I'll stay in my lane). But if been on the big grey floaty thingys and if you got SOF on your heart it's a bad place to be.



When were you in?  Almost all of the guys I know that failed BUD/S were initially offered EOD or Diver.  If they turned that down, they were offered a list of NECs that needed bodies.  It was pretty rare for a guy to be forced into undesignated seaman, if it happened at all.


----------



## supercoz (Jan 3, 2018)

CDG said:


> When were you in?  Almost all of the guys I know that failed BUD/S were initially offered EOD or Diver.  If they turned that down, they were offered a list of NECs that needed bodies.  It was pretty rare for a guy to be forced into undesignated seaman, if it happened at all.



2012-2016. I must have just known all the unlucky ones then. They were all saying they didn't do that anymore too much because of manning issues. But that was most likely hearsay. Maybe I'm wrong but I knew lots of "BUD/s duds" who weren't given an option.


----------



## CDG (Jan 3, 2018)

supercoz said:


> 2012-2016. I must have just known all the unlucky ones then. They were all saying they didn't do that anymore too much because of manning issues. But that was most likely hearsay. Maybe I'm wrong but I knew lots of "BUD/s duds" who weren't given an option.



Gotcha.  I was in 2004-2008, so your info is more current.  Good to go.


----------



## Braz (Jan 3, 2018)

I would reach to say that probably 30-45% of the people i work with are BUD/S drops, from my knowledge from talking to them its needs of the navy. Paint chipping majority of the time and fighting for an actual rate. When Cyber opened up they flooded it with "BUD/S duds", again that was needs of the navy at the time.


----------



## slopmaster (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Thought about this everyday for about a month and decided on attempting to get into the 75th Regiment on either an 11X or 68W Opt.40 contract.  Figure that this way, I will be able to fall back on infantry if something were to go wrong at RASP. After a few years in infantry (and gaining some maturity), I'd still have the opportunity to try out for SF (whereas in the Navy, the chances of you getting another shot at BUD/S is extremely unlikely). Going to play my cards safely here.


----------



## Deleted member 10816 (Jan 4, 2018)

How did the various members on this forum reach the conclusion that their respective paths were the right ones for them? Did y’all experience “paralysis from analysis” when deciding your branch, unit, speciality?


----------



## AWP (Jan 4, 2018)

Kmart said:


> How did the various members on this forum reach the conclusion that their respective paths were the right ones for them? Did y’all experience “paralysis from analysis” when deciding your branch, unit, speciality?



Old guys like me didn't have the internet and limited information makes the decision process easier. 

With that said, people need to embrace “paralysis from analysis” becuase you will see it for the rest of your lives. Buy a house, car, job, computer, gun, whatever....you better learn how to deal.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 4, 2018)

slopmaster said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Thought about this everyday for about a month and decided on attempting to get into the 75th Regiment on either an 11X or 68W Opt.40 contract.  Figure that this way, I will be able to fall back on infantry if something were to go wrong at RASP. After a few years in infantry (and gaining some maturity), I'd still have the opportunity to try out for SF (whereas in the Navy, the chances of you getting another shot at BUD/S is extremely unlikely). Going to play my cards safely here.



Infantry and Health Care Specialist are radically different MOSes (I've held both).  Despite the emphasis on the shooter-medic philosophy you are not guaranteed assignment to an infantry unit as a 68W.  Further, serving in an infantry unit as a 68W is not the same as being an 11B; your daily routine will be different--as it should be.

Choose wisely, young padawan.


----------



## supercoz (Jan 4, 2018)

Kmart said:


> How did the various members on this forum reach the conclusion that their respective paths were the right ones for them? Did y’all experience “paralysis from analysis” when deciding your branch, unit, speciality?


Exposure to a certain group, seeing (from what I can know) about their mission set, training style, mentality, and each group seems to have its own espirit de corps that would match certain people better than others. Also thinking about a certain path that gives you that tingly feeling. At least that's how I approached it. But also, especially if you're already served, or age or things like that can limit some of your options.


----------



## slopmaster (Jan 6, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Infantry and Health Care Specialist are radically different MOSes (I've held both).  Despite the emphasis on the shooter-medic philosophy you are not guaranteed assignment to an infantry unit as a 68W.  Further, serving in an infantry unit as a 68W is not the same as being an 11B; your daily routine will be different--as it should be.
> 
> Choose wisely, young padawan.



Thank you for the response and the new information. That will be definitely something for me to consider. I believe that I would honestly be fine with either MOS despite them being radically different, would really depend on whats available as I know that option 40 contracts are very hard to come by.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 6, 2018)

slopmaster said:


> Thank you for the response and the new information. That will be definitely something for me to consider. I believe that I would honestly be fine with either MOS despite them being radically different, would really depend on whats available as I know that option 40 contracts are very hard to come by.



Just understand that an 11B will always be a shooter while a 68W can get assigned anywhere. You could spend your enlistment in a clinic or hospital. There’s nothing wrong with that but it’s worlds apart from being a shooter-medic and you won’t use all your medical skills in that setting.


----------



## AWP (Jan 6, 2018)

Thinking about the earlier mention of "paralysis from analysis" and our mentoring position...

Depending upon the situation, I build a spreadsheet. Seriously. Take a computer for example. Intel or AMD? Do some research and within about 5 minutes you can figure out a choice. Cool. Motherboard. What socket is your INtel CPU? The list shortens. Features, expansion, cost.. think of requirements and they narrow the field. Price for all components, check at least 3 sources, tally everything, and decide where to buy.

International flights? Departure time, arrival time at your destination, layover time, cost. What airline offers those and is the arrival time mor eimportant or do you want a 3 hour layover instead of 2? Make a spreadsheet.

A gun? Use your budget and cut those options. Go shoot those that interest you. Caliber? Maybe a bit harder to pin down, but with some time and weighing the sources you can figure out that one too. Guess what? You're probably at an 80% solution by now.

When possible, get your choices to yes/ no options. The military, think about generic jobs descriptions and what branch has those. Branch culture should you fail out or decide something isn't right for you. Prioritize your wants. Answer those yes/no questions. I want to be Intel. (All 4 branches). I don't want to be on a ship (drop Navy and USMC). I want to play an active role in SOF (field or office). Field. Army, Army's your answer. I have a bad back or have never been very physical. Do you want to build or play it safe? Ply it safe. Drop Army, you're back to the AF.

It's still tough and you may question your judgement. That happens. You pay your money and you take your chances, but you can increase your odds of success by honestly looking at what matters to you and what branch offers those options.

Good luck.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 11, 2018)

AWP said:


> Thinking about the earlier mention of "paralysis from analysis" and our mentoring position...
> 
> Depending upon the situation, I build a spreadsheet. Seriously. Take a computer for example. Intel or AMD? Do some research and within about 5 minutes you can figure out a choice. Cool. Motherboard. What socket is your INtel CPU? The list shortens. Features, expansion, cost.. think of requirements and they narrow the field. Price for all components, check at least 3 sources, tally everything, and decide where to buy.
> 
> ...



Wow.


----------



## AWP (Jan 11, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Wow.



I have to ask, is that a good "wow" or a  'WTF did I just read' "wow"?


----------



## Deleted member 10816 (Jan 11, 2018)

AWP said:


> Thinking about the earlier mention of "paralysis from analysis" and our mentoring position...
> 
> Depending upon the situation, I build a spreadsheet. Seriously. Take a computer for example. Intel or AMD? Do some research and within about 5 minutes you can figure out a choice. Cool. Motherboard. What socket is your INtel CPU? The list shortens. Features, expansion, cost.. think of requirements and they narrow the field. Price for all components, check at least 3 sources, tally everything, and decide where to buy.
> 
> ...



This should be a sticky; thank you for this!


----------

